# What is the best age to consider breeding a Great Pyr?



## melco (May 7, 2006)

I am curious what is the best age to breed a Great Pyr.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

At least two, and after OFA certification is done to insure the dog is free of hip dysplasia.


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

^What BarbadosSheep said.


----------



## melco (May 7, 2006)

Thanks.


----------

